
GitHub vs. Bitbucket vs. GitLab vs. Coding – A Comparison - sidcool
https://medium.com/flow-ci/github-vs-bitbucket-vs-gitlab-vs-coding-7cf2b43888a1#.4yiueiza6
======
mathiasrw
Would be nice if [https://gogs.io](https://gogs.io) was also included...

